# How do I change the boot order?



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a problem when I leave the tp plugged in and it randomly reboots it will boot into twrp and sit for hours and hours on the recovery screen and I do not like this. Anyone know how make the cm rom boot first?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

some methods to fix it described here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7459-change-boot-order-in-moboot/


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

I find it easier to just use CyBoot (from Preware) and make your selections from webOS


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

juicy said:


> I have a problem when I leave the tp plugged in and it randomly reboots it will boot into twrp and sit for hours and hours on the recovery screen and I do not like this. Anyone know how make the cm rom boot first?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Can't say I've ever seen an install of CM do this before. Usually it's defaulted to WebOS, instead of CyanogenMoid, not cwm or twrp. You can do as Zzed suggested or using a file browser with root permissions like Rom Toolbox Lite, navigate to the /boot folder and find the moboot.default file. Open it in an editor and change if from TWRP to CyanogenMod.


----------

